# Normal Budapest tumblers



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi

I'm showing the first offspring from my pair of normal Budapest tumblers. 

The strange thing is, bothe parents being black-beaked, one of the little ones was born white beaked. When young, he was light skinned, contrary to its sibling absolutely dark. Then, they both feathered up quite alike.

Their eyes don't pop out as much as short-faced but theyr are quite and tame all the same...
hope you all like them.

Marcos


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

And this is how they both looked when they were squabs:


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I love those!!!! are you in the US?


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh no! In Buenos Aires, Argentina. Here we call them "Rompenubes", that would mean cloudbreakers, a way of putting "highflyers" too.

They're very easy to keep and perfectly feed and raise their own young. I have them in a small loft along with my somewhat stouter Ice Pigeons...

Regards

Marcos


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The reason it has a light beak, is because of the smokey gene. There are light beaked Budas, and dark beaked. Usually the dark beaks are storks like yours, and blues, and the lighter beaks are other colors like red. I imagine they were mixed at some point and the light beaks were carried on into the blue colors 

Smokey is recessive, so that's why he randomly popped up. Both parents just happened to be carrying it


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Mary! I'll look up facts on the smokey gene

Marcos


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

what sweeties.


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

do they tumble or just fly high and do they fly long like tipplers?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Those are very cute


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey, thanx for all the comments! Well, I don't know what their flight is like since I never fly them out of their loft, which by the way isn't that big to assess their abilities in flying either.

Marcos


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Marcos, Those are some nice looking Budas. they look like my buda helmet cross that I got from Trees Grey. But he is black.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

very nice looking birds from start to finish


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

PigeonVilla said:


> very nice looking birds from start to finish


Thank you! 

They don't seem to be quite usual to be seen in this forum, being it that the short-faced type has gained many enthusiasts, and I thought you might all like to take a look at them!


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

logangrmnr said:


> Marcos, Those are some nice looking Budas. they look like my buda helmet cross that I got from Trees Grey. But he is black.


And won't you post a picture of it? I'd love to take a look!


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Here is the link to my buda mix. On of the best foster parent I have. Holds his own against any of my racing pigeons.
http://picasaweb.google.com/109999536433400302236/MyBuda#
Logangrmnr


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

He's lovely! Congrats!


----------

